# 1928 Schwinn Rat Rod Rider



## OC_Rolling_Art (Aug 2, 2020)

I picked up this 20's Schwinn from Pete @onecatahula last October and after pulling the bike from it's bomb-proof packing, I stowed it in the garage, figuring I'd make a beach boardwalk cruiser out of it someday... Thanks Pete!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1920s-schwinn-project.160989/

It came with clad wooden wheels that seemed serviceable, maybe just needing some spokes tightened up and a little truing, but I had been reading here on the CABE about many here using some modern Blunt 35's which are a strong aluminum wheel with a profile that is very close to the original wood wheels. I had to get some of those.

I had been lurking over at Rad Rod Bikes for years, admiring a slightly different culture, especially the talent shown by builders in the annual build offs, now in their 15th year. I never had the time since I have always worked overtime at my job for the last 13 years but when I saw in June that the 15th Annual Build Off had begun May 1st and builds are due September 1st, I figured I have the time to enter this (pandemic) year so I did. Being a big fan of the custom car culture born in the '50's in Southern California, and hot rods in general this whole bike things for me just dovetails in with my love of antiques, industrial design, and vintage motorcycles and bicycles - with bikes being my main focus starting as a teenager mostly because that's what I could afford. Anyways, there is a link to the build-off build off thread below, but here is a brief snap shot of how this bike has evolved.

It has a great patina so my intention was to leave it like it is. This is how I got it:













And this is how it has begun to take shape...
It will have 12v LED lighting running off of a Lipo battery used for RC airplanes, Woody's fenders, modern 28" wheels and hubs. Should be a fun rider.










































More to come, I have less than a month to finish!


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2020)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> I picked up this 20's Schwinn from Pete @onecatahula last October and after pulling the bike from it's bomb-proof packing, I stowed it in the garage, figuring I'd make a beach boardwalk cruiser out of it someday... Thanks Pete!
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1920s-schwinn-project.160989/
> 
> It came with clad wooden wheels that seemed serviceable, maybe just needing some spokes tightened up and a little truing, but I had been reading here on the CABE about many here using some modern Blunt 35's which are a strong aluminum wheel with a profile that is very close to the original wood wheels. I had to get some of those.
> ...



Sweet looking ride. Wow .


----------



## InfantMarsupial (Aug 7, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 2, 2020)

I had not posted about this one lately, as I was putting this one together for the 15th Annual Build Off across the street at Rat Rod Bikes and adding details a few times a week. The deadline was yesterday and I just made it. The bike is fast and the ride is a bit better than I could have hoped. I think it has to do with the Blunt 35's and the thinner tire with more PSI, as I have been riding 26" ballooners since the 80's; these are refreshing to ride on is all I can say. I am already building a second set of wheels and will just wait for the right teens or 20's frame-set to come along. Building bikes is fun as we all know, but when there is a deadline involved there are some long days. 

Off to the next build! Already chucked in the bike stand, a new thread for it is coming.


----------



## kingfish254 (Sep 3, 2020)

Beautiful work man! Another fun build off.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Sep 8, 2020)

kingfish254 said:


> Beautiful work man! Another fun build off.



Thanks @kingfish254 ! Your entry is one of many fine builds coming out of your head. It was fun indeed.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 8, 2020)

I really like the lit up jeweled grips. Never seen that before. Inspiring. Nice ride!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 9, 2020)

really cool!  I always thought it would be neat to build a bike like that and have the aluminum rims wood grained like they did to old car dashboards.


----------



## Pondo (Sep 10, 2020)

Wow, that is a seriously cool build!!  It really gets the creative juices flowing.  I love it.  Nice job!


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 11, 2020)

You did great! I’m also spending time over there, but my work looks more like a backyard hack job (which it is).


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Dec 7, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> I really like the lit up jeweled grips. Never seen that before. Inspiring. Nice ride!



Thanks man, it would be a stretch to think it has never been done before, but I've never seen it either.


----------



## Billythekid (Dec 31, 2020)

I just got these and they light up I’m in love with them


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 31, 2020)

Very impressive bike , nice work !!!!!!!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks @OZ1972 !!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 29, 2021)

Love the bike! I might have to use the back lit grips on my rat rod bike! I too love the whole rebellious rat rod scene! Although my pockets aren’t very deep.  I can do the use what ya have thing! My bike is a 1934 Hibbard true value hardware champion. I made my tank from flat bar and an old drive shaft. I used copper pipe hangers to attach the tank. Made the springer from flat bar, an old helper leaf spring, and the back half of a modern donor bike. Tail light is a 32 Ford. Head light is from a 40’s spot light with a Harley Davidson fog light. Currently making a chain guard from 1/4” round stock that was salvaged from an old mattress. Used an old key chain skull and some peacock feather ear rings for the front ornament. Found a set of Schwinn 26” s2’s with a two speed auto hub. A prewar bulldog kick stand. Great to see others with the same passion!! Looking forward to seeing more of your builds!


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 29, 2021)

Great job and a fabulous project!  Really looks neat..


----------



## Applesauce (Jan 29, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Love the bike! I might have to use the back lit grips on my rat rod bike! I too love the whole rebellious rat rod scene! Although my pockets aren’t very deep.  I can do the use what ya have thing! My bike is a 1934 Hibbard true value hardware champion. I made my tank from flat bar and an old drive shaft. I used copper pipe hangers to attach the tank. Made the springer from flat bar, an old helper leaf spring, and the back half of a modern donor bike. Tail light is a 32 Ford. Head light is from a 40’s spot light with a Harley Davidson fog light. Currently making a chain guard from 1/4” round stock that was salvaged from an old mattress. Used an old key chain skull and some peacock feather ear rings for the front ornament. Found a set of Schwinn 26” s2’s with a two speed auto hub. A prewar bulldog kick stand. Great to see others with the same passion!! Looking forward to seeing more of your builds!
> 
> View attachment 1347342
> 
> ...



Bitchen bike man.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 30, 2021)

Very nice creative work , nice job I love cool rat bikes like this !!!!!!!!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Feb 4, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Love the bike! I might have to use the back lit grips on my rat rod bike! I too love the whole rebellious rat rod scene! Although my pockets aren’t very deep.  I can do the use what ya have thing! My bike is a 1934 Hibbard true value hardware champion. I made my tank from flat bar and an old drive shaft. I used copper pipe hangers to attach the tank. Made the springer from flat bar, an old helper leaf spring, and the back half of a modern donor bike. Tail light is a 32 Ford. Head light is from a 40’s spot light with a Harley Davidson fog light. Currently making a chain guard from 1/4” round stock that was salvaged from an old mattress. Used an old key chain skull and some peacock feather ear rings for the front ornament. Found a set of Schwinn 26” s2’s with a two speed auto hub. A prewar bulldog kick stand. Great to see others with the same passion!! Looking forward to seeing more of your builds!
> 
> View attachment 1347342
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment @Porkchop . As for yours, Love all of it! Way cool bike.


----------

